
Martial Law Coming? - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/147894069726/martial-law-coming
======
dalke
And Jade Helm 15 was a military takeover over Texas.

Sarcasm: It would be a lot easier to do the Oswald solution; get the CIA or
some even blacker ops organization to assassinate Trump.

Or, before going that far, "leak" Trump's tax statements.

